# Are Poodles 'sexy?'



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Absolutely, and can take it one step further.... Sexy bed head, bedroom eyes AND a cone!!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

My good friend calls my boy Sexy Wrexy. I think it's pretty funny.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Our wonderful dog walker calls Pippin "Sexy Bum" because of the way she does the poodle prance... wiggle, wiggle 

I'll try and get a pic sometime!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG, Molly you are a total GODDESS! You want SEXY, honey babe?! :eyebrows: What could be sexier than a poodle boy with his _big,__ bright, *red*_...fire hydrant?!  ~Chagall :hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll show you what sexy looks like alright!!! 








Basking beauty in the sun 








Oo, what a tongue









Ruby dooby cover girl


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOHHHHHH CHAGALL! You make me blush.............but I do love 'fire hydrants' better than shiny red 'lipsticks'......................Hehehe!!!!!! 

Your Ever Loving 
MOLLY


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ruby is a 'centerfold' for sure!!!!! Maybe we can publish a magazine for male dogs to peruse at their gentlemanly leisure..................Hahaha!!! Must think of a good title.................LOL! The mental image is cracking me up!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear Molly,
Mom read my email to you and sent me to bed. She told me I am not to talk bawdy, whatever that means! :confused2: Fortunately, this happened _after_ I ate my supper. Thank goodness! I will dream of you, sweetheart!:kiss: ~Chagall


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Ruby is a 'centerfold' for sure!!!!! Maybe we can publish a magazine for male dogs to peruse at their gentlemanly leisure..................Hahaha!!! Must think of a good title.................LOL! The mental image is cracking me up!!!!!


Oh Gawd, now you've done it Molly!!! Poodle porn....!!!! Well, in the best possible taste of course!!!! :aetsch:

"Teeth, Tails and Topknots" 

:angel2: :devil:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't have a pic but Jack was just sleeping on the sofa, belly-up, bearing everything, including the dangly bits! (which are leaving next Thursday). 

No shame, I tell you!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I was walking with my mom the other day at the stores when we passed by a woman and she said real loud look at that sexy walk. My mom turned around and that lady was just looking at my rear end and my mom smiled at the lady and said that's my boy!!
Brandon


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Scarlett has the look every where she is!!! Even at the vet


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

Mercury says he wants in on some of this fun. What a sexy boy. Molly you are runway ready and what big boy wouldn't want a fire hydrant Chagall.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Mercury said:


> Mercury says he wants in on some of this fun. What a sexy boy. Molly you are runway ready and what big boy wouldn't want a fire hydrant Chagall.


Really nice to see Mercury, it's been a while! Chagall just nudged me and said, "Hey, look at how Mercury's *color *is clearing!" We have some catching up to do! (He also said he'd be happy to share his fire hydrant.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you are a leg man, Timi is pretty sexy


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Like a guy posing at the beach... what could be sexier, eh?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well of anyone wants to match your sexy poodle you can dress up as this for Halloween . 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171400308369


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Molly, VA VA VOOM!!! From your admirer, JAZZ


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Molly has that tousled Marilyn Monroe look


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Now this is center fold material!!!!!


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

The forum has changed so much. We have been really busy growing up. Good to see all you sexy friends. Try to catch up again soon.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo wanted to participate too!


----------

